# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Which field for woman to start own business?

## narcissusdd

What do you think? For example: office cleaning, cooking, sewing...
and requirements for each.
Any sugesstion is appreciated!

----------


## macogw

A computer repair business seems to be working well for one of the women involved in the Ubuntu Women Project.

----------


## elizabeth

I've done contract systems administration work. There are a lot of small/medium businesses in the US at least who don't need a full time sysadmin but who could greatly benefit from a contractor coming in for a few months to straighten up their systems.

----------

